# I wanted to Share this with Yall!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

The 444 handi rifle I won from a Church Youth Group and the Remington 12 guage I won at the QDMA Banquet in September Ready to Go!

I fitted the .444 with a Red Dot Scope and Sling today! I will be going after one this evening!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your a lucky so an so Richard!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice haul Richard !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The rich get richer, the lucky get luckier.

I couldn't win at Bingo even if I was the only player in the hall.

Enjoy your Bounty.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh come on Rick....you know you need two.

Someone has to draw the balls.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Again...good for you Richard. BTW, I was happy to hear you were supporting the Youth Group. Ours never has drawings like yours....must be a southern thing







you lucky dog.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very nice Richard ! Hopefully you get one with it. Give us a range report. I'm curious on how it does.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I actually got the Scope set at 3/4 inch High at a hundred yards, Shoots pretty good! I went hunting yesterday and watched 3 Legal Bucks feed in my Plot, a 6,7 & an 8 point with a messed up rack that will be culled ASAP he was messed up last year too! attached is a couple of pictures of My Little peice of Heaven!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a nice plot you have Richard... Still got the caboose ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Beautiful looking ground Richard.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep Still there! But this is on my 40 acre spot and the caboose is on the 34 acre spot. This spot in the picture is one of my favorite Places to hunt and it is where Dallas took his first deer and where Lisa took her 9 point last year. My Father in Law has taken a couple as well as my Oldest Stepson. So it is Special to us all I have taken several from this spot as well!

Plans are in the works for a Permanant Shooting house to be Installed at this Spot, But I dont want to disturb it with the season already on.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A shooting house would be just perfect there Richard!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I just aquired 4 Buildings from the company I work for and I am in the process of putting them together to make two shooting houses the Finished products will be Approximately 6'X6' Square. They are made of Galvanized Steel and are Real Heavy Should last a Long Time! They will be Large enough to accomadate 2 hunters very easy. I want to get this done as I have Grandkids that are now old enough to hunt with me so it will be fun! Yes I will post Pics, Cat may I borrow your Camera!!! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Poor old Dave gets another kicking.

Dave I bet Don PM Richard to say that!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You British always stir stuff up don't you LOL.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No and I'm English!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Speaking of stirring...... Nice looking spot Richard ! I have a few plots that are just starting to get hit. Was hoping to save them for the late season but with no crops within 2 miles this year the darn deer are hungry ! Good luck !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

On a call said:


> Oh come on Rick....you know you need two.
> 
> Someone has to draw the balls.


Mmmmm hairy art?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> No and I'm English!


Do you feel a sharp pain in your lip ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No and I'm very unlikely to as well!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Not to be a smart *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* but what is the difference between English and British ? Always thought they were one in the same. Don't take this as a put down Matt, just curious.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Are you from Canada or Mexico? I'm not from Scotland, Wales or Ireland! I'm from England.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok, point well taken.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Do you feel a sharp pain in your lip ?


 I just thought you might be feeling that as I set the hook.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No as I'd already spat it in a snag!


----------

